# Park TS8 Truing Stand Question



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm considering buying a truing stand to build some wheels in the future. TS8 seems like it would be a good basic setup. Has anybody used one of these with a thru axle setup of any kind? I currently have a Hope Pro2 with a 20mm Maxle. Are the V's large enough to support that and keep it secure enough to true the wheel? I'm just starting out truing wheels but would ultimately like to build my own, that's why I'm interested in a stand rather than just using the zip tie method.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

I use my ts8 with both a thru axle and qr with no problems. IMO though I'd get the pro truing stand. With the ts8 having only one pointer, it's really difficult to get a wheel perfect when you can only true one side at a time. I'd get one side to my liking, then flip the wheel over to true the other side of the wheel and then knock out the opposite side of the wheel I just trued. I'm getting ready to mill a slot on the right side of the stand and add a second pointer so I don't have to keep flipping the wheel. Especially with building a wheel from scratch I'd think that flipping back and forth would be a real problem.

Hope that helps ya decide


----------



## slider32 (Apr 7, 2010)

safetyfifth said:


> With the ts8 having only one pointer, it's really difficult to get a wheel perfect when you can only true one side at a time. I'd get one side to my liking, then flip the wheel over to true the other side of the wheel and then knock out the opposite side of the wheel I just trued.


Unless your rim is split down the middle or has dents in it, this doesn't make sense.

The walls of the rim are paralell. One side can't be true without the other side being true.

If you are talking about dish, this is another matter. dishing a wheel using a TS-2 or something similar is only good if you know for sure the stand is centered. It is a good practice to use a seperate dishing tool to measure dish anyway.

I have a TS-7 similar to the TS-8 in it only has 1 pointer, and I can true wheels just fine.


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)

slider32 said:


> Unless your rim is split down the middle or has dents in it, this doesn't make sense.
> 
> The walls of the rim are paralell. One side can't be true without the other side being true.
> 
> ...


What I was saying was that when I get one side true, say within 1/16" then flip it over and do the other side it throws that 1/16 off cause the tension on the opposite spokes have changed, with all the spokes constantly pulling on eachother it can't help but change. End of it all is the ts8 works, but if I had to do it again I'd get the pro stand.
I currently don't have a dishing tool, I'm sure my dish is way off, how can you check dish in a trueing stand?


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

you can just measure to the side of your stand from the rim with a caliper, should be close enough. When I true my wheels I just true it to straight check the dish if its off then tighten all the spokes a quarter turn on the side i want to pull the wheel to. IME the arms on the stand aren't reliable to check the dish merely the trueness. (is that a word?) Thats what a dishing tool is for but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

You can easily check dish on a stand by measuring with a ruler from a fixed point on the stand to the edge of the wheel. Flip the wheel then take the measurement again. Move the wheel whichever way you need to bring the two measurements within a 1/16th or so to each other. The wheel will be dished close enough to not cause any problems, etc. Somewhere here on this board I posted pics (i think) on how to do this.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

ALS650L said:


> I'm considering buying a truing stand to build some wheels in the future. TS8 seems like it would be a good basic setup. Has anybody used one of these with a thru axle setup of any kind? I currently have a Hope Pro2 with a 20mm Maxle. Are the V's large enough to support that and keep it secure enough to true the wheel? I'm just starting out truing wheels but would ultimately like to build my own, that's why I'm interested in a stand rather than just using the zip tie method.


This is what you need. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

.


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

I just got my TS-2.2. I have used a one sided truing stand for 20 years, and I can honestly say the 2.2 is much easier/faster to use. Yes the other works just fine, but to get a view of what the wheel is doing from the beginning does help. The wheel isn't just out of true one way. It can be out of true left and right, so by fixing the left you could be making the right worse. I know the 2.2 has a hefty price tag, but it is worth it. 

As for centering it, you do it at the beginning and it doesn't just come out of center very easy. It isn't going down trails for pete's sakes, it is sitting on your bench. Get is centered at first and you will be fine. Mine was off by 1/16" out of the box. I used a wheel I knew was good to adjust it and it hasn't budged since. People get freaked out and say how they come out of center so easy, but that just isn't true for the home user. Now a shop that is doing hundreds of wheels a month might start to wear components after a while, but the average home user shouldn't see that issue.

If anyone is looking for a TS-2.2 Modernbike.com is selling them for $172.00. That is about thirty bucks cheaper than anywhere right now.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

That's a good price. I've been watching them on Ebay too. I'll probably end up buy a 2.2 at some point. I'd like to build a set of wheels and I also like having the right tool.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the TS 2 and i love it. Wish I coulda got it for less than 200 bucks.


----------



## Tomy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi

Here's a pretty easy to do modification that will improve the usability of your TS-8 truing stand greatly.

With the original horizontal truing adjustment it becomes difficult to adjust in small enough increments once you are close to a perfectly straight wheel. This modification allows you to easily adjust your truing plate in increments of less than .1 mm.










What I did was I took a M6 screw, shortened it down so that it would be just long enough to take a nylock nut and then drilled a 2.5mm hole through the screw. I then tapped this hole for M3 thread and put a M3 screw in it. The original truing plate has a convenient L-shape bend at the other end which allows for easy installation, just drill a 6mm hole through it and install your micro adjustable truing device.

If you like to use the other end for lateral truing you can easily switch between ends by unscrewing the fastening knob enough so that the plate can rotate 180 degrees.

I highly recommend this mod (or similar) as it makes the truing stand much more pleasant and accurate to use.


----------

